# Fiber Optic cable Question



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

This might be a stupid question but I was wondering how you go about unplugging a Fiber Optic cable from a reciever (Monster THX 1000 Optic). I have tried to pull it out but it seems as though it will not come out. I baby all of my equipment so did not tug on it very hard. Is there a way to get the cable out or do I just pull really hard and muscle it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The cable "should" just pop out. There is usually a bit of resistance but it should not be too hard. Make sure you pull on the plug and not the cable its self.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

